# My First Drag Day of 2011 - York



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

went to York yesterday

what a cracking day, windy but awesome couple of hiccups lol the wife forgot my license luckily realised in teeside lol, 30 mile back home got it and set off again


I finished 2nd in street 4x4 class to a R35 GTR, day had a strong headwind but still ran pretty well 

0-60 - 3.8 secs - only got 1 time the equipment failed on the other runs grrr
1/4 mile 12.22 secs
60ft 1.8 -1.9 secs

wounded my boost solinoid hadnt landed which meant i was only running 1 bar all day 11's next time though

any way Videos

YouTube - Scoobie breaking

YouTube - Smokey 4 wheel start

YouTube - Jamie catching me napping


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

great results for you Mark, now lets get that car into the shop for some more upgades!!!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

lol you not see the face on the mrs when i picked it up thursday hahahaha especially when i started picking bits up


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

markpriorgts-t said:


> lol you not see the face on the mrs when i picked it up thursday hahahaha especially when i started picking bits up


Okay, she's barred from the place LOL!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

good result mark :thumbsup: what speck is your car currently?

Tib


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

quick list

Running 450.1 BHP @7605 rpm @1.07 bar 

Turbo's - Std with Steel Internals
Cam's - unknown
Pistons 
NGK Iridium Spark Plugs
Twin HKS induction kit
HKS SSQV's
FMIC
Nismo Equal Length Downpipes
De-Cat pipe
Cat Back exhaust
Tripple plate OS Giken - Awesome grip on launch
Re-mapped Std ecu
Bee -R Launch Control (Power Builder) didnt use this found i got a nicer launch myself


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

nice spec 
i also run the OS Giken all i can say is whiplash launches 
with a nice hot day and no head wind i would of thought 11's would be easy for you :thumbsup:

might see you up there 1 day as im only in lancs. although i dont think i'll crack into the 11's on my spec
(yet ) Although i did hit a 12 flat with a slight tail wind last year 

Tib


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice one Mark, good to see you out there having fun  Watched all the videos, looks pretty smooth on launch 
What tyres are you running, and did you adjust any air pressure in them?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

no pressure adjust cliff & Tyres are just cheapy's sat at around 28psi, we were warned at the track that the unmarked police were checking pressures on the road out & i didnt have a pump, and sure enough i got pulled outside lol, no biggy just the usual what exhausts that, checked tyres over etc...

launchs felt good, and have to agree on the whiplash hahaha

how was my 60ft? always had RWD before this so normally get 2.2+


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a £5 footpump from Asda, does the job nicely 
1.8 0-60fts are good, a very decent time, but with good tyres or even just some pressure out of the rears, dropping them to say 16-18psi, then you'll be down to 1.6's off the line and those times will start looking even better


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

will give that a go, getting excited for the next date now. no head wind a touch more boost and lower tyre pressue and i should be eating into the 11's in no time


----------

